
The North Korean number - aalexgabi
http://thenorthkoreannumber.puyb.net/
======
hanxue
That's a joke. There are a lot more numbers and area code. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_North_Kor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_numbers_in_North_Korea)

------
andor
Did anybody succeed calling that number? Skype seems to require at least two
more digits...

------
aalexgabi
It's a joke indeed!

